# Bill Superfoot Wallace on Chuck Norris, Dolph Lundgren, Bob Wall and Jean-Claude Van Dam



## Bob Hubbard (May 14, 2011)

*Bill Superfoot Wallace on Chuck Norris, Dolph Lundgren, Bob Wall and Jean-Claude Van Damme*



> It was 1 oclock, and I was sitting at Jun Chongs _taekwondo_  school in Los Angeles getting ready to work out. In walked Dolph  Lundgren, 6 feet 5 inches tall and built like a brick [outhouse].
> He said, Youre Bill Wallace, right?
> I said, Yeah, and youre Dolph Lundgren.
> I stood up and shook his hand. He asked if I trained there a lot, and  when I said yeah, he said, Wow, Id love to work out with you  sometime. I said, See you here tomorrow.


http://www.blackbeltmag.com/daily/m...-lundgren-bob-wall-and-jean-claude-van-damme/

Good read.


----------



## Kittan Bachika (May 14, 2011)

I remember reading Superfoot's column in Blackbelt where he talked about these stars.

The Dolph Lundgren story is a new one. Dolph sounds like a really cool guy.

I read Superfoot story about Van Damme. According to Superfoot, Van Damme was living in his car at the time. Very flexible, but got fatigued very easily.

Superfoot did a column on how people confused movies with real life, when he was training Dorf, he did such a good Dorf was convinced he could beat some professional boxers that were working out in a ring.

I remember Superfoot's column on Jackie and it wasn't exactly positive. There was the difference on how to do the fight scenes. Superfoot also mentioned that he saw Jackie Chan not doing all of his stunts, because Jackie was having back issues. The flipside is that when Wallace left, Jackie did another version of the fights using the Hong Kong Style. Which is why there are two versions of the Protector. Jackie wasn't exactly crazy about him either.

Wallace was also part of the dirty dozen of martial artists who wanted to challenge Steven Seagal to a fight.

Either way, Wallace is a class act. Yes, he is opinionated, but he has the skills and he knows what he is doing. And like a lot of people, I have learned a lot from his work.


----------



## Kenpo Missle 47 (May 20, 2011)

who all were the dirty dozen that wanted to challenge steven segal ? and did steven ever accept a challenge from anybody ?


----------



## Kittan Bachika (May 20, 2011)

Kenpo Missle 47 said:


> who all were the dirty dozen that wanted to challenge steven segal ? and did steven ever accept a challenge from anybody ?



Here are the details.
http://books.google.com/books?id=-M...wAw#v=onepage&q=dirty dozen, bob wall&f=false

From what I remembered, Segal did nto accept and made some comment how he felt sorry for them.

Apparently it did not work out so well for the Dirty Dozen. I think it  was Gene Lebell who said he lost out on some jobs because of the  negative publicity.


----------



## Omar B (May 21, 2011)

Oh I love old school karate stories.  The old 70's Chuck Norris, Bob Wall, Bill Wallace, Pat Johnson, Benny The Jett.  Now those guys lived in a karate renaissance.

Good stories.


----------



## kickillustrated (Mar 13, 2022)

A lot of old American karate stories here. Those are articles and interviews with Bill Wallace, Urquidez, Bob Wall, Chuck Norris, Mike Stone, Jhoon Rhee, etc. from the legendary Professional Karate magazine:





						Professional Karate Magazine
					

Professional Karate was an American martial arts magazine that was published by Universal Publications Inc out of Oklahoma [...]



					www.backkicks.com


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 14, 2022)

kickillustrated said:


> A lot of old American karate stories here. Those are articles and interviews with Bill Wallace, Urquidez, Bob Wall, Chuck Norris, Mike Stone, Jhoon Rhee, etc. from the legendary Professional Karate magazine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you aware that pretty much all the replies you've made are to posts that are over a decade old?


----------



## Buka (Mar 14, 2022)

kickillustrated said:


> A lot of old American karate stories here. Those are articles and interviews with Bill Wallace, Urquidez, Bob Wall, Chuck Norris, Mike Stone, Jhoon Rhee, etc. from the legendary Professional Karate magazine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really liked that magazine. We used to anxiously wait for each new issue.


----------

